# Questions about Visa in China



## Jamalley (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi all,

I have a question about the whole visa process. I signed a contract with a school in China and they tried to apply for a Z Visa using falsified qualifications, since I am only 22 the Bureau must have seen I was not old enough to have a qualification and 2 years XP. The Bureau denied my application half way through - I did not even get to apply in my country.

Now another school wants me to work for them and they have a foreigners licence so that I dont need 2 years XP... Now my question...
If they apply with a different degree do you think I will get in this time? Will my passport be flagged?


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

AFAIK they do not flag passports for this purpose. I have had work permits refused in two cities and later got the work permit in several other cities. But if you were refused a work permit in one city and then applied for a work permit with a different employer in the same city it will be denied.


----------



## Jamalley (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank you! The school wants me to work on a Business Visa but will convert into residency permit when I arrive, is that right? Will I still have to leave and re-enter every few months?


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Jamalley said:


> Thank you! The school wants me to work on a Business Visa but will convert into residency permit when I arrive, is that right? Will I still have to leave and re-enter every few months?


As long as they start the application for a work permit when you arrive no biggy. But if you are caught working using a business visa then you are in trouble and so is the employer.

Basically you can arrive on any visa business or visitor etc but as soon as you arrive they must start the application for a work permit before you can start work.

On a business visa you have to leave the country every six months but on a work permit the visa is for one year renewable without leaving the country.


----------



## Jamalley (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks! I am considering working on a business visa for the year. If I'm on a business visa can I open up a bank account in China and all of that? What can't I do?


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Jamalley said:


> Thanks! I am considering working on a business visa for the year. If I'm on a business visa can I open up a bank account in China and all of that? What can't I do?


When you open a bank account they only need to see your passport and take a copy. Not sure what you mean by 'all of that'. 

You need to register with the local police. When I first arrived I opened a Bank Account but did not register. Then withing a week I had the Police knocking at my door!

They told me that I needed to register which I did. 

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

It's mandatory to register with 24hrs in a city (typically done by the hotel) or 72hrs in rural area's. For my bank account I did just need my passport and an address in China. It's easier if you deposit some money. Make sure you open a dual currency account. Getting RMB out of the country or exchanging them for USD is for non-Chinese quite restricted (50$/day unless you show actual income tax slips).


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

The banking system is very strict with the amounts coming in or out of the country. At present I get a tidy sum in my English Bank which I transfer to here monthly. When we get close to the $50,000 limit in any calendar year they let us know and then we have to pay it into one of our daughters accounts for the rest of the year.

When I transfer money from UK to here into my own account I have to complete two forms and show my passport whereas my wife and daughters only need to put their books into the machines in the bank foyer for the money to be credited and converted into RMB. The bank even send a SMS message when the money arrives here. Usually 4 clear days after I do the arrangement on line.

In all the years I have been here I have never had a problem with these transfers. 

But using my UK Debit card in an ATM here well that is a difference proposition - not recommended.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

